# Horse crossing front legs -possible suspensory lg problems



## jmk (31 October 2009)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone has come across this? My horse has been crossing her legs for a while now.  She had laminitis 2 years ago and seemed to get over it very well.  I started riding her again last year but then she started showing signs of being lame.  No swelling in legs so thoughts were laminitis again.  She was being shod as before (with the lami) but then started to look really uncomfortable at the beginning of the year.  Legs were becoming more swollen and she was resting one foot on top of the other at times.  We do not have scanning equipment or x-rays where I live and up till now they did not want her to travel the distance due to being uncomfortable.  She has been on danilon since March with no improvement.  She has  swelling below the knee and above the fetlock joint.  Vet and farrier think it might be ossified ligaments (check or suspensory) so I am now waiting to be referred on to a practice that can have a look at everything.  Anyone had anything like this before?  Neither the vet or farrier have seen anything like it.  At times she actually stands with her front legs completely crossed.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bailey14 (2 November 2009)

It sounds like it could be a neuro problem to me but then I am not a vet, only going my previous experience.  Horses that are unaware of limb placement could have impingement on the spinal cord and associated nerves, this can display odd behaviour regarding foot placement.  However you haven't mentioned abnormal gait movement so I presume she is walking normally?  What happens if you back her up, turn her in a tight circle or pull on her tail to the side when she is walked forwards?  If you haven't already do this and see how it differs from another unaffected horse.


----------



## jmk (2 November 2009)

Hi Applecart14,

Thanks for your reply.  I tried backing her up and putting her on a tight circle and she seems fine.  Her gait in walk is fine and straight but she is quite lame in trot.  I wondered if maybe it was contracted digital flexor tendons from the laminitis.  She grazes quite happily but when she is standing she either rsets one foot on top of the other or actually crosses them.  I know the only way to get to the bottom of it all is to get her scanned but would like to prepare myself for what the outcome might be when we get a date.


----------



## bailey14 (6 November 2009)

Weird.  Its still sounds like a neuro problem, horses do not naturally stand with one foot on top of another or cross them unless there are messages getting 'mixed up' between brain and limbs, ie. neuro conditions.  I'd see whether a scan shows up any hots spots in neck or back for impingement, but like I say I am not a vet and only working on memory and experience.  I wish you luck.


----------

